# Quick poem



## msmith16 (Nov 7, 2002)

Started a new job this week. Was doing pretty good until this morning. I typically suffer from urgency and IBS-D. When I am stressed, it gets worse. Jotted this down this morning. Thought some of you could relate.PainThe pain I feelI have to hide.No one can knowwhat's kept inside.The stress it builds'til I can seeHow my life's Affecting me.It's been like thisFor many years.I hide the hurt.I hide the tears.Few will seethe times I cry.Embarrasment.A need to lie.I've looked for help,It isn't there.This chronic ailIs mine to bear.No known cure.Just some reliefIt's in my headIs their belief.But they don't liveThis daily hellThat's mine to hide,And hide so well,That no one knowsWhat's in my head.I want to crawlBack to my bedUntil there isNo stress to bear,To live my lifewithout a care,And live in peaceFar from the fear.I wish I'd criedMy last tear.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I don't know, "Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the thrones" seems pretty creative to me!tom


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

u hit the nail on the head with that poem msmith,im sure everyone here will relate to it,i may print it and hang it up...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

MsSmith,Your words are most poignant. I can identify.Thank you.Evie


----------

